# Mebeverine



## Park52 (Jul 4, 2016)

I've had IBS for many years, my worst flare up causing me to be off work was last July which lasted 19 days. I'm currently off work now, this time the flare up began Monday 20th of June, I was in work when I began with abdominal pain so from the Tuesday I have been off sick. I describe my pain as a brick in my stomach, pain varies from the left and right of my navel but mainly more on the left along with nausea. My gp prescribed Mebeverine so I have taken them but not today,yesterday I never had a lot of abdominal pain but took the tablets anway straight after my evening meal I had to run to the bathroom. I'm having pain with taking the tablets and pain not taking them. I'm at the stage of not wanting to know what I want to eat and eating because its meal time, I eat gluten and wheat free too and follow some of the fodmap diet.
There is a main reason for my ibs to flare up... I've just recently developed Alopecia Universalis, having had a tough time and still am. I've decided to see a counsellor in the hope that I deal with both issue's at once.
What are your views on Mebeverine.


----------



## RaphaelUchiha-66 (Jul 7, 2014)

Unfortunately Meberine never worked for me, not even a little. And there a pain to take as you have to take them like half an hour before you eat meals or something like that. Peppermint oil never really worked either. Imodium is literally the only medication which makes my IBS manageable, however I imagine that not eating allot of gluten high foods or dairy products could probably help a bit as they tend to be harder to digest for people with IBS (well, at least for some of the people I know who also have IBS. Hope your symptoms improve soon anyway  p


----------

